# Worldmark Website Updates - published Release Notes section available (for those that didn't already know)



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 25, 2022)

Not sure if someone already posted about this item, so I'm posting a link to the new Worldmark Website Updates release notes section:









						New WorldMark Owner Website Enhancements
					

Learn more about the latest enhancements to your WorldMark by Wyndham owner website, including booking updates and increased account servicing options.




					worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




Any all enhancements, fixes and updates are published on this webpage.  For those interested, bookmark this for future reference.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 1, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm getting use to the new website. Even so, I liked the old website better.

Bill


----------



## CO skier (Sep 1, 2022)

*Bug Fixes:*

Selecting the resorts page after modifying the traveler will no longer cancel your reservation automatically.







(That was a _particularly nasty _Bug that went on for weeks after discovery and screwed hundreds (thousands?) of owners out of their vacations, because owners frequently wait until as late as possible to assign the guest name.)


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 1, 2022)

I just became a new owner, second time around, this Monday. After reading about all the bugs in the new website, I am glad that I am able to make reservations without issues, including adding a guest name.  I am also glad that most of the nasty bugs have been fixed.  I did notice that the search for resorts by location is pretty bad.  Put in California, it returned 4 locations.  Duh! 

I don't hate the new website but I did like the old website.  The agents that have answered my 7 phone calls were all very good.  I must say, Wyndham has better staff than Marriott!


----------



## CO skier (Sep 1, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I am also glad that most of the nasty bugs have been fixed.


What makes you think that?

There are a few nasty bugs still left from the introduction of the new website, because the new website developers obviously had no idea of the functionality of the old website and they just "winged it".

At the current rate of "fixes", it will be years before we regain the functionality of the previous website, if ever.  The new website is a complete boondogle.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 2, 2022)

CO skier said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> There are a few nasty bugs still left from the introduction of the new website, because the new website developers obviously had no idea of the functionality of the old website and they just "winged it".
> 
> At the current rate of "fixes", it will be years before we regain the functionality of the previous website, if ever.  The new website is a complete boondogle.


Maybe because I haven't encountered critical errors when using the site?


----------



## CO skier (Sep 2, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Maybe because I haven't encountered critical errors when using the site?


That definitely does not mean nasty bugs are still not affecting reservations on the new website.  You just have not encountered them like I have and still do.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 2, 2022)

CO skier said:


> That definitely does not mean nasty bugs are still not affecting reservations on the new website.  You just have not encountered them like I have and still do.



Are the nasty bugs repeatable and if so, what are they?   Thanks.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 2, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Are the nasty bugs repeatable and if so, what are they?   Thanks.


Just one example.  NO visibility of suite availability beyond 13 months, like on the old website.  Idiot web programmers have no idea how important this is so we do not have to stay up until midnight (or 3 a.m. Eastern Time) night after night after night for the next availability.

Idiot Wyndham managers responsible for the new website have no clue about anything website related, either.  They put out dumb ass videos about how they "hear us" about the complaints, and do nothing to improve the crappy new website situation.  They are an embarassment to themselves.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 2, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Just one example.  NO visibility of suite availability beyond 13 months, like on the old website.  Idiot web programmers have no idea how important this is so we do not have to stay up until midnight (or 3 a.m. Eastern Time) night after night after night for the next availability.
> 
> Idiot Wyndham managers responsible for the new website have no clue about anything website related, either.  They put out dumb ass videos about how they "hear us" about the complaints, and do nothing to improve the crappy new website situation.  They are an embarassment to themselves.


This is a feature which they took away, and it is detrimental to owners.  However, it is not a "nasty bug".  Vistana website changes have also similarly resulted in not being able to view availability beyond 8 months for Star Option reservation.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 5, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> This is a feature which they took away, and it is detrimental to owners.  However, it is not a "nasty bug".  Vistana website changes have also similarly resulted in not being able to view availability beyond 8 months for Star Option reservation.


The discontinued WorldMark website provided excellent visibility beyond 13 months.  Wyndham promised, with great fanfare, a "reimagined" and "better website experience" with the new website, so the lack of visibility beyond 13 months is a nasty bug that had better be corrected if Wyndham will ever deliver on their promises.


----------

